# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Mounting A Chuck on a Rotary table?

## wm460

I have a Vertex hv-4 rotary table and would like to mount a chuck on it. 

R005 | HV-4 Rotary Table | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au

Whats this the best way to mount the chuck to the table?
How big a chuck can I use in a 110mm table? 
Is it possible to mount a 100mm chuck to this table?
As you can see they only have three slots on them unfortunately.

----------


## Blogwitch

In reality Wm, you are stuck with mounting a 3 jaw chuck. I prefer the 4 jaw self centering and because I own an old Vertex 6" with four slots, it was dead easy.

You need to buy a front bolting chuck, this is where the bolts go in from the front rather than the normal back mounting ones.

A 100mm chuck will be just fine, but you will most probably have to make yourself 3 T-nuts to match the slots in the table and to fit the screws that usually come with the chuck. Once you have all the bits, it is only a 30 minute job to put it all together.

First off, centre up the RT to the spindle using the MT hole in the middle using a dial gauge. Once done, lock up your table in the X&Y then recheck to make sure it hasn't moved.

Mount the chuck on top of the table, but leave it 'tapping' tight so that you can move it with soft taps from a soft hammer.

Put a precision mandrel in the chuck (I use the shank of a milling cutter), and turn the rotation wheel of the RT and using your dial gauge, see how much runout you have when measuring the mandrel. Gently tap the chuck until you get no movement on the clock when doing a full rotation. When you find the sweet spot, gently tighten the chuck holding bolts until tight. Recheck with you gauge to make sure nothing has moved, if it has, redo the tapping bit.

Job done, chuck perfectly in line with your RT and spindle, it is now ready to use.

John

----------


## wm460

Thanks for your reply John, just ordered a front bolting chuck form USA The postage was only $26.00 a lot cheaper than Aust Post. :Clapping:

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

Hello All, I've just mounted a 4-jaw chuck on the HV4 table

Ouch, I know - the corners need machining

Also, made the T-nuts


Link to the full article is here: Warco HV4 Chuck

----------

Jon (Feb 15, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Feb 15, 2018),

Paul Jones (May 18, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 14, 2018)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks editor@glue-it.com! We've added your Chuck to Rotary Table Mounting Method to our Machining category,
as well as to your builder page: editor@glue-it.com's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Chuck to Rotary Table Mounting Method
 by editor@glue-it.com

tags:
chuck, mount, rotary table

----------


## DIYer

Thanks editor@glue-it.com! We've added your T Nuts to our Fastening category,
as well as to your builder page: editor@glue-it.com's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















T Nuts
 by editor@glue-it.com

tags:
chuck, mount, rotary table

----------


## editor@glue-it.com

Whilst making the low profile vice I had to once again make some T-nuts and this time I made Double T-Nuts


The basic nuts having been machined to size


The final nuts with 2 sets of threads - 6mm and 8mm in each nut - gives me some more flexibility.
Double T-nuts are on my Low Profile Clamp page

----------

Jon (May 7, 2018),

Papa Bill (May 8, 2018),

Paul Jones (May 18, 2018),

PJs (May 8, 2018),

Seedtick (May 7, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (May 7, 2018),

zarembak (May 7, 2018)

----------

